# Sexual Communication Research



## blairUSU (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,

I am involved with a research project at Utah State University regarding sexual communication in committed relationships. This study has the potential of uncovering valuable information that will benefit Marriage and Family Therapists, their clients, and all people interested in strengthening marriages.

I invite you to participate in this research by taking a survey. All survey participants will be entered into a drawing to win $50.

The survey can be found at the following link:

Sexual Communication Survey

Your participation in this research will be greatly appreciated.

(Utah State IRB Approval #6833)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

blairUSU said:


> (Utah State IRB Approval #6833)


Sorry to be all bureaucratic and stuff but where can I read further about that approval?

Search Results: IRB Approval #6833

just gives me this:

Your search - IRB Approval #6833 - did not match any documents. 
No pages were found containing "IRB Approval #6833".


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I can find plenty of USU IRB rules but can't find the actual approval and wouldn't respond until I did.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

If this is legitimate as opposed to a troll, the OP might want to put a website link to the University Department press release about the study or grant. Also when you look at the particulars of the poster is is all undisclosed.


----------



## blairUSU (Nov 25, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> If this is legitimate as opposed to a troll, the OP might want to put a website link to the University Department press release about the study or grant. Also when you look at the particulars of the poster is is all undisclosed.


No trolling here. This is legitimate research.

The Utah State University Institutional Review Board has not published information about the approval. However, if you have specific questions, they will be glad to address any concerns you might have. They can be reached at (435) 797-0567, or [email protected]

If you follow the link in the original post, page 2 contains a "Letter of Information" from the Department of Family Consumer and Human Development that gives more detailed information about the study. You can click through to page 2 without making any commitments to take the survey.

I am an undergraduate member of the research team with an assignment to recruit participants. In case you have any additional questions, page 2 of the link has the names and contact information for the principal researchers.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

fsdfas


----------



## robetona (Nov 26, 2015)

I can find plenty of USU IRB rules


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

blairUSU said:


> No trolling here. This is legitimate research.
> 
> The Utah State University Institutional Review Board has not published information about the approval. However, if you have specific questions, they will be glad to address any concerns you might have. They can be reached at (435) 797-0567, or [email protected]
> 
> ...



A Google search of the phone number given provides what looks like legitimate confirmation. https://rgs.usu.edu/office/directory/memberID=13474

I would however say that the "letter" would look a lot more impressive if it had signatures. 

I won't be participating, but I am sure you can understand people's hesitation. Advice for future such requests:

(1) explain it requires both partners to participate for the gift cards.
(2) explain exactly what the gift cards are, a particular store, Visa/Mastercard, gasoline? I get gift cards that are so difficult to use that money on them expires.
(3) when you register on a website like this, either provide some personal information or post Departmental information. 

Good luck with your research.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahhhh those undergraduates! When I was one I thought I knew everything and that I was on top of the world. At least back then I could get by on my good looks, raging hormones, and an unending budget to buy ice cream for girls. Not to mention I had a car! 

As for sexual communication research, I'll only offer my nonverbal feedback, since that is how the wife and I work. So here goes...



...(raised eyebrow)




...(obscene nonverbal communications)...




...(soft jazz playing in the background)...




...(mmmmmmmmm).....



...(heavy breathing)....




(NOTE: This is the part where college students normally have to get out some pen and paper and fill out an affirmative consent form in accordance with overnight visitation requirements of your dormitory. While this does not happen in today's marital relationships, it will likely be implemented by the time you get married, due to the fact that the next generation lacks the ability to understand nonverbal communications which currently account for over 90% of communications in married relationships.)



....(mmmmmm)....




...(nonverbal CENSORED CENSORED CENSORED)...



Did you get all that?

Badsanta


----------

